# Lee Childs, the Jack Reacher Series



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

I came upon Lee Childs (don't remember how), and started reading his Jack Reacher series a while back.  Have now read #1 through #11, and have started #12, "Nothing To Lose".  This one is the first to receive consistently poor comments (on the book's Kindle page), but I was determined to read it anyway and, although not far into the story yet, so far I'm finding it fine, to my tastes.  In fact, the only one that I've read that I didn't really enjoy a lot was #8, "The Enemy", which is a 'prequel' back to before the first and subsequent ones, when Reacher was still in the army.  Ironically, I had read it first and wasn't very excited about it, but then read what it was, went back to book #1, and have enjoyed all the others.  As I write this, I'm thinking that "Nothing To Lose" is going to be just fine by me.  Could change my mind as I read further, but right now don't think so.

So...I know that there are others out there who know/are reading this series, and I would love to read your thoughts/comments on it.

David


----------



## CarltonCaz (Dec 29, 2010)

My hubby and I thoroughly enjoy the Jack Reacher books. Let's face it though, they are not a gourmet meal, more an all-you-can-eat buffet.

Whoever is reading the latest one first, always teases the other with comments like..."Guess how many pages before Jack gets into trouble?"


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Lee Child is one of my favs. I've read all the Reacher books several times. 

If you like Jack Reacher, you really need to give Greg Rucka's Atticus Kodiak a try.

Rucka is my fav novelist. The AK series is amazing.


----------



## CarltonCaz (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you JeffM, I'll seek those out.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the Jack Reacher books.  I haven't read the last two yet -- I kinda waited on reading the next-to-recent on purpose until the most recent came out since I knew that one ended on a cliffhanger, and that the most recent was only a few months away at that point...and just haven't gotten to them yet.  And I skipped that prequel one on purpose, I'm just not a big fan of prequels that come out in the middle of a series.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I've read two: First, _61 Hours_. Not overly impressed, but intrigued enough to give him another try. So, _I got Worth Dying For_, the sequel to _61 Hours_. That was it for me. Total dearth of humor, cookie-cutter characters and mediocre character development, rather silly plot devices. Can't see what all the fuss is about. I will say, however, that I did like how the character would mentally analyze what he was about to do to someone before engaging in hand-to-hand combat or disarming an armed opponent. Still . . . .


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I read Echo Burning a while back and thought it was excellent, especially the ending. I need to read more.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Steph H said:


> I like the Jack Reacher books. I haven't read the last two yet -- I kinda waited on reading the next-to-recent on purpose until the most recent came out since I knew that one ended on a cliffhanger, and that the most recent was only a few months away at that point...and just haven't gotten to them yet. And I skipped that prequel one on purpose, I'm just not a big fan of prequels that come out in the middle of a series.


Trust me, I'd have skipped it too, if I'd come to it in line and known it was a prequel. But of course, since it was the first one I read, well... 

R. Doug, I hate to hear that about the last ones, as they're the ones I'm coming to. I have noticed, however, that the later ones received more mixed or lower reader comments than the early ones. I know it's very tough for an author to keep a series string going. Of all I've ever read two stand out...John D. MacDonald's Travis Mcgee, and Robert B. Parker's Spenser, the longest successful one I can remember. And even his, my favorite (Spenser), dropped down in the rating and in quality (my view) with the last several stories. I kind of think that all writers, even the great ones, sooner or later have said all they have to say.

I'm going to press on with the Reacher stories, until I get to one or more that I cannot stay with. This thread, and its predecessor, the one on JD Robb, the Death series one, have given me a lot of authors to pursue and read, and I'm very happy about that.

David


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I love Reacher.  The first book I read was one that my Dad sent my husband-- husband didn't like it, but I sure did.    Easy to read, does his research (the part about tanks and the Army was very donw-to-earth and well researched).  I like him.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

David, if you like cop/mystery books, which it sounds like you might, you might enjoy the John Sandford "Prey" series.  It's rather long so far, book 20 was released last spring -- which I still haven't read, it was the first released under the new 'model agency' pricing and was still at $14.99 for Kindle when I last checked a couple of weeks ago....that's just ridiculous, IMO.  I wouldn't be surprised if the older ones didn't get jacked up at the same time but I haven't looked.  Some folks have said in reviews that they think it's gotten a little tired in later books, but I'm pretty easy to please and I still enjoy them.  The first one is Naked Prey (they all end in the word "Prey," thus the "Prey" series, featuring Lucas Davenport and a cast of supporting characters).

As I mentioned in another thread earlier today, I love McGee and I love Spenser, I re-read the Spenser books for the umpteenth time last year after Parker passed away, but it's been a few years since I re-read McGee. Wish they'd come out on Kindle.


----------



## nmg222 (Sep 14, 2010)

Steph H said:


> David, if you like cop/mystery books, which it sounds like you might, you might enjoy the John Sandford "Prey" series. It's rather long so far, book 20 was released last spring -- which I still haven't read, it was the first released under the new 'model agency' pricing and was still at $14.99 for Kindle when I last checked a couple of weeks ago....that's just ridiculous, IMO. I wouldn't be surprised if the older ones didn't get jacked up at the same time but I haven't looked. Some folks have said in reviews that they think it's gotten a little tired in later books, but I'm pretty easy to please and I still enjoy them. *The first one is Naked Prey* (they all end in the word "Prey," thus the "Prey" series, featuring Lucas Davenport and a cast of supporting characters).


Naked Prey is the 14th in the series. Rules of Prey is #1. I'll take the Prey series over Reacher any day.

I read the first 5 books of the Reacher series and couldn't stand anymore. Reading the 1st book, I thought, thin plot but very well written for a first novel. The second book, better plot line, one of the worst written novels I had read in years (until I got to Nelson Demille's The Gate House). Pages and pages of 'filler' that had no bearing on the story. What put me over the edge was the last one I read, "Echo Burning'. Besides all of the filler, which there is numerous, Reacher's explanation for how he solves just about everything in the book is, 'Because that's how I would do it'. For example, Reacher tells the local authorities to look for a body on a certain road, 'not more than 2 miles up but not less than half a mile and about a half mile on the left'. How did you know the body would be there? "Because that's what I would do". Really? That's how you explain half a book. Next.

This is why Baskin Robbin's makes 31 flavors


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

I've read two of Sandford's books and all of Child's.  I much prefer the Reacher series.  No, the books aren't anything university students are going to be studying a hundred years from now, but they're entertaining and impossible to put down (at least for me).  Child's writing style is a nice change up from what I normally come across, and I love his dry sense of humor.  I think most people going into the series with an idea of what to expect (plenty of action and a main character who's something like a cross between Rambo and Sherlock Holmes) are going to have a good time with it.  But it's obviously not for everyone.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Steph H said:


> David, if you like cop/mystery books, which it sounds like you might, you might enjoy the John Sandford "Prey" series. It's rather long so far, book 20 was released last spring -- which I still haven't read, it was the first released under the new 'model agency' pricing and was still at $14.99 for Kindle when I last checked a couple of weeks ago....that's just ridiculous, IMO. I wouldn't be surprised if the older ones didn't get jacked up at the same time but I haven't looked. Some folks have said in reviews that they think it's gotten a little tired in later books, but I'm pretty easy to please and I still enjoy them. The first one is Naked Prey (they all end in the word "Prey," thus the "Prey" series, featuring Lucas Davenport and a cast of supporting characters).
> 
> As I mentioned in another thread earlier today, I love McGee and I love Spenser, I re-read the Spenser books for the umpteenth time last year after Parker passed away, but it's been a few years since I re-read McGee. Wish they'd come out on Kindle.


Steph H, Yes, I have indeed read most of the "Prey" series, enjoyed them very much. Have not read the most recent ones, as have gone over to Kindle in a big way, and like you say, they're way overpriced. The Kindle is such a luxury for me, living as I do sort of 'way out in the middle of nowhere', and now being able to find and buy what I want to read sitting at my computer. It seems we have very similar tastes in reading material as I, to, have read the Spenser books (and the Jesse Stone books also) several times over and yes, cannot wait for the Travis McGee stories to come out on Kindle (I hope, I hope). I no longer have the hard copies of his books, sadly.

And I want to thank all who have posted on this thread. I learn a lot from your responses! Thanks!

David


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> I've read two: First, _61 Hours_. Not overly impressed, but intrigued enough to give him another try. So, _I got Worth Dying For_, the sequel to _61 Hours_. That was it for me. Total dearth of humor, cookie-cutter characters and mediocre character development, rather silly plot devices. Can't see what all the fuss is about. I will say, however, that I did like how the character would mentally analyze what he was about to do to someone before engaging in hand-to-hand combat or disarming an armed opponent. Still . . . .


I agreed.. I started with Killing Floor after someone recommended the series to me and I coudlnt get half way through it before tossing it aside..


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

caseyf6 said:


> I love Reacher. The first book I read was one that my Dad sent my husband-- husband didn't like it, but I sure did.  Easy to read, does his research (the part about tanks and the Army was very donw-to-earth and well researched). I like him.


Caseyf6, I'm thinking, from your mention of tanks (specifically) and the army, that probably the book you read was "Nothing To Lose" (#12 in the series), as it's the one with a lot about tanks and their details (the M1A1 specifically). It's the one I mentioned was his first to get really bad reader comments on the Amazon Kindle book page, that I decided to read in spite of those and I'm glad I did. Last night, I got past that point where 'you have to finish it NOW' but, because it was so late and my eyes had begun to burn (a person doesn't blink enough when they're reading, I've been told), I had to put it down and go to bed. I will for sure finish it this evening. And I don't understand all the bad reader reviews (and there were a lot of them), as I found it a fascinating story. I think I've come to put a lot more faith in comments on this forum than those on the Amazon Kindle book pages, and also have decided not to pay those so much attention any more. But, as Daniel Pyle said, Jack Reacher's obviously not for everyone.

Gotta finish that story!! 

David


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Okay so now I'm well into "Worth Dying For", the last to date, and I'm liking it a lot.  Have read all in order except the prequel, #8, which I read first.

And I know and respect the fact there are many diverse opinions out there about this series, and author, but my feeling is still that he (Childs) matured as a writer as the series progressed and, for my money, each is good in its own right, and for me, they just kept getting better throughout the series, and I'm sorta sad to be well into the final (so far) one.

I hope there is more to come...and I'm still looking for another author I like as much.

David


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I read Without Fail in 2009 and enjoyed it, but wasn't in a big hurry to read another. Then last summer I read Gone Tomorrow and loved it. Once I get a break from reading indies I'll be diving back into the series.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

R. Doug said:


> I've read two: First, _61 Hours_. Not overly impressed, but intrigued enough to give him another try. So, _I got Worth Dying For_, the sequel to _61 Hours_. That was it for me. Total dearth of humor, cookie-cutter characters and mediocre character development, rather silly plot devices. Can't see what all the fuss is about. I will say, however, that I did like how the character would mentally analyze what he was about to do to someone before engaging in hand-to-hand combat or disarming an armed opponent. Still . . . .


You're coming in where everything is getting a bit tired. Try some of the earlier books in the series. They're better than the later ones which are clearly written against deadlines to meet publishing dates.

I take it you know about John Sandford and his Prey series, mentioned in this thread. His Lucas Davenport is quite a bit more human, and develops over time. Some of his selfstanding novels are superb, too.

But if you want a big series with superior writing and real characters, try Reginald Hill's Dalziel and Pascoe series. Don't know where you will get them in the States. My wife bought the set in paperback and put them on my bathroom shelf -- this was before I got a Kindle -- so I read right though them. Fabulously erudite and well drawn.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I started #7, Persuader I think it is, about 4 months ago.  For the life of me, I can't get into that one.  Hopefully I'll get to an interesting part and power through it, I hate to start a new one without finishing this one...

I love John Sanford's Prey series, can't wait for another book to come out...


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm half way through reading the Reacher series. I actually started reading them after he appeared on a writers panel discussing thrillers and marketing. He was really interesting so I tried his newest book at the time, 61 Hours, and loved it. I like that he has created a thinking action man who stands up for the little guy, taking the bullies to school - so to speak. I agree that not everyone would like it, but then again some people like The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo. There is just no accounting for taste.



Andre Jute said:


> You're coming in where everything is getting a bit tired. Try some of the earlier books in the series. They're better than the later ones which are clearly written against deadlines to meet publishing dates.


I get that impression occasionally with a couple of the later Reacher books, but only the odd one.



> I take it you know about John Sandford and his Prey series, mentioned in this thread. His Lucas Davenport is quite a bit more human, and develops over time. Some of his selfstanding novels are superb, too.


Odd. The John Sandford Prey book I read was barely good enough to get me all the way through. Everything was telegraphed (and not in the good way), the main character was a cliche (millionaire cop only in it to catch the bad guys ), and I felt like I'd been on a dozen car trips to interview witnesses before I was halfway through (I get it, he is driving already).


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

I read one Reacher, and didn't like i well enough to go back for more. Same with the Prey novels. I read a couple, but they seem to just ramble along without a plot. I guess, maybe, my problem is that I don't like series books. A single book that doesn't have to "fit" in between other books, and use the same characters, gives the author more freedom. (I'll make an exception for Arthur Conan Doyle.)


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

I have only read a few of the Reacher novels but I've enjoyed them and would/will read the others.


----------



## Chris Barraclough (Jan 25, 2011)

Just read Gone Tomorrow, my first Lee Child book, and I'm halfway through 61 hours at the moment. Better than I expected, and I can't help but picture Jack as a bulkier version of Kiefer Sutherland - similarly principled, uber cool and indestructible   Can definitely imagine the schtick will wear thin after a few more of his books though, just as 24 got tired after three seasons.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

I say that if you read one, any one, and like it, then it's good to read them in order.  Lee Childs develops as a writer during this, his first, series of novels, and his character develops along with him.  I know we're all different, but for me, Lee Childs has been (so far) the best replacement for Robert B. Parker that I've been able to find.  Only problem is, I'm now halfway through the last book (Worth Dying For) that he's currently written.  I'm certainly hoping he has more in the works...

Just in the FWIW and the IMO department. 

David


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I've only read one in this series so far. I think it was _Persuader_, which was a freebie a while back. I liked it and will probably read more in the future, but I've discovered so many good series lately that it may be a while before I get to it.

Is it best to start from the beginning of the series or does it not make much difference?

N


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Neekeebee said:


> I've only read one in this series so far. I think it was _Persuader_, which was a freebie a while back. I liked it and will probably read more in the future, but I've discovered so many good series lately that it may be a while before I get to it.
> 
> Is it best to start from the beginning of the series or does it not make much difference?
> 
> N


I think it's best to start at the beginning, and read them in order (except for the prequel, #8, which I would skip altogether, except that I read it first. I mentioned the reasons why I think this in my previous post (just above yours), so will not repeat myself.

David


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Chris, great call on the Kiefer Sutherland reference. I'm sure that image will surface when I read the next Jack Reacher novel.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

tim290280 said:


> I'm half way through reading the Reacher series. I actually started reading them after he appeared on a writers panel discussing thrillers and marketing. He was really interesting so I tried his newest book at the time, 61 Hours, and loved it. I like that he has created a thinking action man who stands up for the little guy, taking the bullies to school - so to speak. I agree that not everyone would like it, but then again some people like The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo. There is just no accounting for taste.
> 
> I get that impression occasionally with a couple of the later Reacher books, but only the odd one.
> Odd. The John Sandford Prey book I read was barely good enough to get me all the way through. Everything was telegraphed (and not in the good way), the main character was a cliche (millionaire cop only in it to catch the bad guys ), and I felt like I'd been on a dozen car trips to interview witnesses before I was halfway through (I get it, he is driving already).


Horses for courses, Tim. If you like your thrillers more literary, I take it you already know James Lee Burke.


----------



## Chris Culver (Jan 28, 2011)

I liked the Jack Reacher series quite a bit, but I got a little tired of over-the-top characters.  It's been a while since I read it, but the villian in Tripwire (#3) actually had a hook for a hand and a disfigured face. He was like something from a comic book.  On the other hand, I really liked the first book (Killing Floor, I believe); the plot was contrived, but it was a lot of fun with a much more realistic villian. 

Utimately, I stopped reading the series because even Reacher became too much for me.  He was too heroic; he knew too much; he could do too many things.  I don't need stories to be realistic, but I would like them to have some touch with reality.

Just my thought.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

C. Culver said:


> I liked the Jack Reacher series quite a bit, but I got a little tired of over-the-top characters. It's been a while since I read it, but the villian in Tripwire (#3) actually had a hook for a hand and a disfigured face. He was like something from a comic book. On the other hand, I really liked the first book (Killing Floor, I believe); the plot was contrived, but it was a lot of fun with a much more realistic villian.
> 
> Utimately, I stopped reading the series because even Reacher became too much for me. He was too heroic; he knew too much; he could do too many things. I don't need stories to be realistic, but I would like them to have some touch with reality.
> 
> Just my thought.


In that case, were I you, I would not read any more of his stories. 

David


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

Andre Jute said:


> Horses for courses, Tim. If you like your thrillers more literary, I take it you already know James Lee Burke.


Yes very true. I think my bent is towards a writing style that is rich and yet conservative with writing. Hard line to walk, but I think Lee Child does it well.

Someone recommended James Lee Burke to me when I first joined here. I've got a sample of his to read. Unfortunately it is on the 'to read' sample list thus far, I have 'discovered' so many interesting writers in the past 12 months.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Littlejohn said:


> I think it's best to start at the beginning, and read them in order (except for the prequel, #8, which I would skip altogether, except that I read it first. I mentioned the reasons why I think this in my previous post (just above yours), so will not repeat myself.
> 
> David


Thanks! I'm going to put _Killing Floor_ on my TBR.

N


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Well, so I just finished #15, 'Worth Dying For', so I guess this will be my last post on this thread, unless someone else posts on it...

And nothing changed, I still think they just kept getting better and better, including this last one. I _think_ that another one is due out in about eight months, so will be waiting for it. Sigh. I'm envying those of you who like the series, and haven't finished reading them yet. 

David


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

I've read the first three of the Reacher series and I'm stalled out.  I thought the series was fine but for me, about once a year is good so when I start again I'll pace myself more.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

My fav Reacher book is probably the first, The Killing Floor.

If you're a fan of the genre, I cannot suggest more highly the Atticus Kodiak series by Greg Rucka.  In order, Keeper, Finder, Smoker, Shooting at Midnight, Critical Space, Patriot Acts, Walking Dead.  I don't think I missed any there.

Rucka's protagonist, Atticus Kodiak is a personal protection specialist.  I've read them all at least 8 times. A few of them much more than that.  I'd try to read them in order if you can, but only Shooting at Midnight and the more recent ones are available on the Kindle.  If you must read just one, pick up Critical Space.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

JeffM said:


> My fav Reacher book is probably the first, The Killing Floor.
> 
> If you're a fan of the genre, I cannot suggest more highly the Atticus Kodiak series by Greg Rucka. In order, Keeper, Finder, Smoker, Shooting at Midnight, Critical Space, Patriot Acts, Walking Dead. I don't think I missed any there.
> 
> Rucka's protagonist, Atticus Kodiak is a personal protection specialist. I've read them all at least 8 times. A few of them much more than that. I'd try to read them in order if you can, but only Shooting at Midnight and the more recent ones are available on the Kindle. If you must read just one, pick up Critical Space.


I'll give him a try...but I'm into reading on Kindle almost exclusively...can you tell me which of his is the earliest, that is available on Kindle? If I like him, I'll probably read all that are available on Kindle, but would like to do so in order, if possible.

Thanks,

David


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Absolutely! 

Critical Space -> Patriot Acts -> Walking Dead

Those are the Kodiak books available on Kindle.

Should you like those and want the earlier books, they're available on Amazon as paperbacks.

Would love to know what you think. =)


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

JeffM said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Critical Space -> Patriot Acts -> Walking Dead
> 
> ...


Thanks! And will do...probably start another thread, unless there's already one out there. Guess I should try a search for that, before starting a new one.

David


----------



## jdj5585 (Feb 13, 2011)

The first book of the Reacher series was one of the first I picked up after buying my Kindle--and to be honest, it irked me a lot. The first-person narration used way too many short sentences piled on top of one another without much variety, and I had started reading directly after finishing one of Nelson Demille's works, which are narrated by a character I enjoy a lot more. That said, I still liked _The Killing Floor_ (it was tight, fast and interesting, but still easy to understand). I'll definitely get back to the series, but I'll probably read them back-to-back, so I can get comfortable--and stay comfortable--with his writing style.


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, I think his writing style in the Reacher books can take a bit of adjusting to but that's not a bad thing, necessarily. Every time I pick up some twentieth century Brit Lit I go through a similar transition because the style is much different than what I've been reading. Obviously not a perfect analogy. Anyway, I've only a read a couple Reacher novels and I liked them - predictable...dependable.


----------



## jdj5585 (Feb 13, 2011)

Agreed--I'll still read my other favorites first (Demille, Crais, Preston, etc), but Lee's books are definitely a dependable read after running out of those ahead of him in the queue.


----------



## S.J. Harris (Feb 10, 2011)

I've read a few of them. Persuader is my favorite.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

jdj5585 said:


> The first book of the Reacher series was one of the first I picked up after buying my Kindle--and to be honest, it irked me a lot. *The first-person narration used way too many short sentences piled on top of one another without much variety*, and I had started reading directly after finishing one of Nelson Demille's works, which are narrated by a character I enjoy a lot more. That said, I still liked _The Killing Floor_ (it was tight, fast and interesting, but still easy to understand). I'll definitely get back to the series, but I'll probably read them back-to-back, so I can get comfortable--and stay comfortable--with his writing style.


That is the point and intentional style of the books. Reacher is a simple laconic man, his first-person narration will always reflect this. If you compare it to something like The Collector, then Lee Child's style is actually rather rich.

I think the style is actually quite good. Best to approach the novels as a quick styled read, like you pointed out.


----------



## jdj5585 (Feb 13, 2011)

Intended or not, you can use a variety of sentence structures and still achieve simplicity. Just a personal preference, I suppose.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Well when I write, being a Texan, and my stories being based in Texas, I write like a (true) Texan talks.  Good, bad, or indifferent, that's what I do. 

Reads real easy (for me)!

David


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

jdj5585 said:


> Intended or not, you can use a variety of sentence structures and still achieve simplicity. Just a personal preference, I suppose.


Very true. But I suppose that is why Lee Child went with the style of short sentences, sets the work slightly apart from others. It is one predominant in the more action orientated novels for a reason. I can also see how that style would be irritating, especially as short sentences usually place a full stop where you would normally have a comma. The part that irks me the most is the use of new paragraphs for a single short sentence. I know the reason for doing it, and I will probably use it myself, but it is largely overused in thrillers and action genres.


----------



## jdj5585 (Feb 13, 2011)

New paragraphs for a single short sentence? Do you mean a complete paragraph followed by a short sentence followed by yet another complete paragraph? If so, then you should--it's a great literary technique to create suspense; I do it myself. In any case, I agree with what you said about it setting him apart.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

jdj5585 said:


> New paragraphs for a single short sentence? Do you mean a complete paragraph followed by a short sentence followed by yet another complete paragraph? If so, then you should--it's a great literary technique to create suspense; I do it myself. In any case, I agree with what you said about it setting him apart.


E.g.


> Yada yada yada. Yada yada yada.Yada yada yada. Yada yada yada.Yada yada yada. Yada yada yada.
> Yada yada yada. Yada yada yada.Yada yada yada. Yada yada yada.Yada yada yada. Yada yada yada.
> Yada yada yada. Yada yada yada.
> 
> ...


It is a great technique, but when you spend more time turning pages than reading you know that something is being overused. I have seen it used well to do a countdown or highlight a point or similar.


----------



## jdj5585 (Feb 13, 2011)

Agreed.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm all about the Reacher series. I love a man who gets things done.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Carolyn J. Rose said:


> I'm all about the Reacher series. I love a man who gets things done.


Roger that!

David


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm about 30% through  the  Killing Floor-  my  first  Jack Reacher  book  and  I  really like the  character.   Also enjoying  Lee Child's  style  of revealing his  thought processes.    I  can  see that this  won't  be the only one  I will read.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

bordercollielady said:


> I'm about 30% through the Killing Floor- my first Jack Reacher book and I really like the character. Also enjoying Lee Child's style of revealing his thought processes. I can see that this won't be my the only one I will read.


Seems we think a lot alike! I recently got my wife her own Kindle and, in order, she read: "Painted Ladies", the last Robert B. Parker Spenser novel before his death (we're both great Parker fans), then the latest Sue Grafton novel, then "Killing Floor". This afternoon she came to me and said, "I need you to get me some more books." So I have now loaded her Kindle with the #2 and #3 Jack Reacher stories.

It would seem that Lee Childs has picked up yet another fan. 

David


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

I've heard a lot about Lee Child's books, so will be downloading one soon. I think this is what is called 'book buzz'. - And of course exactly what attracts even more readers. As they say, success breeds success.

Joan



Neekeebee said:


> I've only read one in this series so far. I think it was _Persuader_, which was a freebie a while back. I liked it and will probably read more in the future, but I've discovered so many good series lately that it may be a while before I get to it.
> 
> Is it best to start from the beginning of the series or does it not make much difference?
> 
> N


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Well...I tried all the other authors suggested on this thread, even read five of the J.D. Robb 'Death' series before I gave up on them.  I've still not found something else that tempts me.  I've even re-read Killing Floor, the first of the Jack Reacher books.  Still like the heck out of these stories, and they're the first I can remember reading more than once since the Robert B. Parker books.

So...still looking for more author suggestions... 

David


----------



## Chris Culver (Jan 28, 2011)

> So...still looking for more author suggestions...


I just read The Last Ten Seconds by Simon Kernick and liked it quite a bit. It had the same quick pace and action as a Reacher book, so it might be worth looking into. My one caveat in recommending it is that none of the characters are as memorable as Reacher. (I say that intending it to be more of a tribute to Lee Child than a slight on other authors.)


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I've enjoyed some of Lee Child's books.  Thought Killing Floor was great.  Echo Burning was good although contrived.  As a character I find Jack Reacher unrealistic.  There are times he thinks back to the way he used to do things as an MP in the army and I wonder what army he's referring to.  Also, my unit 10th SFG(A) was present where Reacher supposedly was wounded and I can assure you there were no MPs there.  Still, it's fiction.  And it really pops at times.


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

Love the Reacher books,  even though I know that they're sometimes over the top.

Reacher is such a perfect iteration of the Beowulf/knight-errant/gunslinger archetype: nearly super-human bad-ass who wanders into town, finds it plagued by monsters, slays lesser  monsters, rescues damsel (occasionally bedding her while doing so), slays Big Bad Monster, rides out, the end. Repeat as necessary. 

I've occasionally been asked if my protagonist Jack Keller is 'based on' (a polite word for 'ripped off from') Reacher. The answer is: I wrote THE DEVIL'S RIGHT HAND long before I read any Lee Child, so no. But I think Lee and I have read the same source materials


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

JeffM said:


> My fav Reacher book is probably the first, The Killing Floor.
> 
> If you're a fan of the genre, I cannot suggest more highly the Atticus Kodiak series by Greg Rucka. In order, Keeper, Finder, Smoker, Shooting at Midnight, Critical Space, Patriot Acts, Walking Dead. I don't think I missed any there.
> 
> Rucka's protagonist, Atticus Kodiak is a personal protection specialist. I've read them all at least 8 times. A few of them much more than that. I'd try to read them in order if you can, but only Shooting at Midnight and the more recent ones are available on the Kindle. If you must read just one, pick up Critical Space.


I'll second the recommendation for Greg Rucka. Amazing writer.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Well I read one of the Rucka novels, "Critical Space" and, well, I just could not relate to the principal character.  I don't know why, just couldn't.  Perhaps I'll try "Last Ten Seconds by Simon Kernick".  Any others?

David


----------



## SeanBlack (May 13, 2010)

The Reacher series is terrific and Lee is incredibly generous when it comes to helping other writers. You might want to also check out Matt Hilton's Joe Hunter series, which are in a similar vein.

I haven't read every single Reacher book but out of the ones I have read I think Tripwire is my favorite.


----------



## easyreader (Feb 20, 2011)

So this guy Reacher walks around the country with no baggage, nothing except the clothes on his back.  But when he needs a passport, one magically appears?


----------



## nelmsm (Dec 24, 2009)

easyreader said:


> So this guy Reacher walks around the country with no baggage, nothing except the clothes on his back. But when he needs a passport, one magically appears?


Maybe he's got a really, really, big wallet? 

Love the series though.


----------



## SeanBlack (May 13, 2010)

Yeah, passports don't take up that much space  

One other protagonist I'd throw in to the mix for those who like a great series character is Tim Rackley in Gregg Hurwitz's books The Kill Clause, Troubleshooter, The Program and Last Shot. Gregg just hit the Sunday Times bestseller list in the UK and is a phenomenal young American writer. Well worth checking out for that series and his standalones.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Littlejohn said:


> Well I read one of the Rucka novels, "Critical Space" and, well, I just could not relate to the principal character. I don't know why, just couldn't.
> 
> David


I was afraid this would be an issue. I think the book stands up well on it's own, but the main character really grows and changes as the series goes on. It's a real shame the early books aren't available on Kindle.


----------



## Dan Ames (Feb 8, 2011)

I love the Jack Reacher series.  The first one is still my favorite, but I don't see a change in quality so far over the course of the series.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

C. Culver said:


> I just read The Last Ten Seconds by Simon Kernick and liked it quite a bit. It had the same quick pace and action as a Reacher book, so it might be worth looking into. My one caveat in recommending it is that none of the characters are as memorable as Reacher. (I say that intending it to be more of a tribute to Lee Child than a slight on other authors.)


I'm guessing you're in England, right? I went looking for The Last Ten Seconds and lo and behold, can't buy that one in the United States.

Unless I'm missing something...which could be the case. 

So last night I tried a free sample of "Shot of Tequila" by J.A. Konrath. Another one that didn't work out for me. Sigh.

David


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Love the series, but frankly Reacher's backstory is a real reach, pun intended.  I know he's fictional, but he would have graduated a year or so before or after me at the Military Academy.  Then he went MPs.  So how was he in Lebanon with the Marines?  The only Army troops I saw there was us, 2 A-Teams from 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) in the hills advising.  We warned the Marines, BTW, but politics said don't put real bullets in your guns.  My ops sergeant, won the Silver Star for aiding after the blast.  
I've met Lee Childs and asked him how he did his research.  His answer was interesting: he said he read Nelson DeMille and Tom Clancy.  I give Childs all the credit in the world for a great series and great writing.  But I never met Jack Reacher.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

SeanBlack said:


> The Reacher series is terrific and Lee is incredibly generous when it comes to helping other writers. You might want to also check out Matt Hilton's Joe Hunter series, which are in a similar vein.
> 
> I haven't read every single Reacher book but out of the ones I have read I think Tripwire is my favorite.


Okay, I'll give him a look, as I'm taking them in the order suggested.

Perhaps I'm reaching too high...the authors whose series characters I've read over the years go back to John D. MacDonald with his Travis McGee series (which I'd buy and read again if any of them ever get to Kindle), plus all his other stories. He was a very prolific writer except for the last two or three. I think he possibly ran out of anything to say. But a great, great writer non the less. I read a few Ross MacDonald, but not near all of his work. Then of course, Robert B. Parker and his characters Spenser and Sunny Randall and Jesse Stone. He, too was a great, great writer, but perhaps also ran out of anything to say in the last few Spenser books. Then by blind luck I ran across Lee Childs. I love the Jack Reacher character, larger than life and all. Best of all, he's still writing and I think I read somewhere he has another Reacher story to come out soon. I hope.

Thanks to all for your suggestions...keep 'em coming!

David


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

SeanBlack said:


> Lee is incredibly generous when it comes to helping other writers.


This is true, and can't be emphasized enough. He's given huge boosts to several writers. The guy's a _mensch_.


----------



## SeanBlack (May 13, 2010)

Littlejohn said:


> I'm guessing you're in England, right? I went looking for The Last Ten Seconds and lo and behold, can't buy that one in the United States.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something...which could be the case.
> 
> ...


David,

I don't think Simon has a US publisher anymore, which is a real shame because he's a terrific writer, and like Lee, very generous to newer writers. But his UK publisher Transworld do sell his books on Kindle from the main Amazon site.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Last-10-Seconds-ebook/dp/B0038AUYXM

Hope this helps.

Sean


----------



## Elise Logan (Feb 23, 2011)

I was pointed at the Reacher series by a friend. He has several fab blog entries on the Reacher series, heroes, etc. (http://epicblackcar.wordpress.com/). Per his recommendation, I started with the prequel one. Hm.

So, I'll say that the three I've read were fine reads, but I pegged at least one of the major "shockers" for each book, and it took a lot of the suspense out of it for me. In The Enemy (the prequel one), it was such a big one that I disengaged about 1/4 of the way through and didn't really re-engage until about 50 pages before the end. Pretty much gutted the book for me.

I'm going to go ahead and try Killing Floor since so many of you are recommending it. Maybe I won't guess most of what's going on 

E


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

SeanBlack said:


> David,
> 
> I don't think Simon has a US publisher anymore, which is a real shame because he's a terrific writer, and like Lee, very generous to newer writers. But his UK publisher Transworld do sell his books on Kindle from the main Amazon site.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's where I got to. Went there again, via your link, and the book was there, with the notation "not available to customers in the United States". Something was said about how if this was incorrect I could go to Manage My Kindle and change something, I guess there I could indicate I was in England or something. Haven't pursued that, as it has perhaps an 'illegal' feel about it. Do you know anything about this?

update: I went to Manage My Kindle, and read, "if you are moving, you can edit your address information here" and then a window to put in all of my personal info, including an address, phone number, etc, and change the country.

Think I'm gonna pass on that. 

But thanks for trying to help. Guess that if I want to read that book, I'd have to buy the paperback...

David


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

SeanBlack said:


> One other protagonist I'd throw in to the mix for those who like a great series character is Tim Rackley in Gregg Hurwitz's books The Kill Clause, Troubleshooter, The Program and Last Shot. Gregg just hit the Sunday Times bestseller list in the UK and is a phenomenal young American writer. Well worth checking out for that series and his standalones.


I read the free sample of The Program, second in the Tim Rackley series, last night. Decided to skip over the first one as I don't like to read about vigilante cops. I'm going to go ahead and get the book (The Program). Liked his writing style and the character well enough to try the whole book.

Good thing, because I also D/L'd and read the free trial on one of the Matt Hilton's Joe Hunter stories, decided not to pursue that, so this is the last of the currently recommended authors. Hope I enjoy the whole book enough to follow the series.

Thanks again for the recommendations, and y'all keep them coming!

David


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Elise Logan said:


> I was pointed at the Reacher series by a friend. He has several fab blog entries on the Reacher series, heroes, etc. (http://epicblackcar.wordpress.com/). Per his recommendation, I started with the prequel one. Hm.
> 
> So, I'll say that the three I've read were fine reads, but I pegged at least one of the major "shockers" for each book, and it took a lot of the suspense out of it for me. In The Enemy (the prequel one), it was such a big one that I disengaged about 1/4 of the way through and didn't really re-engage until about 50 pages before the end. Pretty much gutted the book for me.
> 
> ...


I, and many others, have had the same reaction to The Enemy as you had. I'm sorry you read it first. I did also, and it nearly turned me off for the series. Fortunately, I did as you are going to do, and went ahead and read Killing Floor. Whole different world, and I'm betting you'll become a fan, as I certainly did.

David


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Well, I am in a rut, for sure...tried a number of other authors, am now back to re-reading Jack Reacher.  Been long enough (and enough other reads) ago that they're fun all over again.

So...this makes Lee Childs only the third author I've ever read that I felt like re-reading, following John D. MacDonald (would love to see the Travis McGee books on Kindle...been too long) and Robert B. Parker.  I still have Parker's books, but have become a "Kindle kind of reader", and had just re-read all of them BK (before Kindle).

Oh, and well, I need to re-read one of my own, as I am starting to write again...another in the Tanner series.  

But that said, am still looking for another author to read...

David


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

Littlejohn said:


> But that said, am still looking for another author to read...
> 
> David


Ahem.


----------



## Littlejohn (Nov 3, 2010)

JD Rhoades said:


> Ahem.


Hmmmm...are you suggesting that maybe I should look at your work? You don't need to reply, I know we're not supposed to promote our own stuff on this board...I'll check one out.  Or, were you meaning to say, Amen, as opposed to Ahem?

I love the conversations I've gotten into on this board.

And I want to say something else. Self publishing on Kindle beats the heck out of all the time and money I spent searching for an agent or a publisher and getting nowhere and getting nowhere, being an unknown author. Enough said, I suspect.

David


----------

